# Alpine Status Summer 2022



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Up on Alpine USA. Coming Summer 2022. I'm excited for the DAP. I hate trying to use a touch screen in a car.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, been discussed for a while now. 









///Alpine F1 Status Gen 3







www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Niebur3 said:


> Yep, been discussed for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh Pretty sure this is Different, unless I don't know how they do things.

F#1 status is the $30k system... I'm assuming these are individual components evolved from that. Which would be real news. Not just a bunch of people crying about the $30k price










I would really love Just a DAP screen controlling a DSP under the seat or something with real buttons like this.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

kewlbug said:


> I hate trying to use a touch screen in a car.


Dumbest idea anyone ever had - touchscreens in cars. But here we are


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

This is actually pretty cool news. Shoulda left a link OP. Here’s the details:


Alpine Electronics announced it will launch this summer a new “Status” car audio line that draws on technology from its $35,000 F#1Status system, but in a more affordable series.

The line still centers around Hi-Resolution Audio performance, though not at the ultimate 384kHz/32 bit resolution of the more exclusive F#1Status that began shipping in December.

The new Status is a full system that uses “the same engineering and design concepts drawn from the third generation, Ultra High-Resolution AlpineF#1Status system,” said the company. While the components are designed to work together for optimal Hi-Res performance, they can also be sold separately.

The Status delivers 192kHz/24Bit playback (6.5 times the amount of data in a CD or digital streaming service). This is also higher than the 96kHz/24Bit resolution of most aftermarket solutions, said Alpine.
The Status includes 8 components starting with a two-part head unit. The HDS-990 has a controller/screen and a black box. It’s designed for 192kHz playback either by wired USB DAC or a wireless Bluetooth connection.

The compact controller has buttons for basic music controls, a Hi-Res color screen that displays playback data and album cover artwork, and a volume knob. The separate black box allows flexible installation. It has 25Wx4 output, high-performance RCA outputs, and an optical TOSLINK port to work with the HDP-D90 Digital Signal Processor (DSP) Amplifier.

The DSP/amp has an ultra-wide audio bandwidth of 10Hz-110kHz. Designs like a copper-plated chassis, bring the signal-to-noise ratio up to >110dB. It has a Crystal Oscillator Clock Generator that eliminates jitter (timing errors) and accurately reproduces sound. The DSP has 12 channels of high-level input that allow the factory head unit to be retained. It also works with aftermarket products and can function as a standalone music source via Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Granite said:


> This is actually pretty cool news. Shoulda left a link OP. Here’s the details:
> 
> 
> Alpine Electronics announced it will launch this summer a new “Status” car audio line that draws on technology from its $35,000 F#1Status system, but in a more affordable series.
> ...


The Status features a 3-way speaker set with a Hi-Res bandwidth of 55Hz – 60kHz and an 11-inch subwoofer that handles 400 watts RMS/800 watts peak power.
Other components, specs and pricing are listed below. Again, shipping is expected this summer.

HDS-990 Alpine Status High-Spec High-Resolution Head Unit (MAP $1,399.95)

High-Resolution 192kHz/24Bit playback, wired or wireless
Compact controller with a separate black box for flexible installation
High-performance RCA, Optical, and 25Wx4 High-Resolution amplified output
WAV, APE, FLAC, ALAC, AIFF, M4A, AAC, WMA, MP3, DSD
BT Audio Codec: SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX HD/LDAC
 
HDP-D90 Alpine Status High-Spec High-Resolution DSP Amplifier (MAP $2,399.95)

Inputs: 2ch RCA, 12Ch High-Level, Optical, Digital Coax, BT Audio
Outputs: 10Ch RCA, 12Ch High-Level, (50Wx8 + 80Wx4)
Matrix Input Summing
High-Resolution 192kHz/32Bit Playback
Sampling Rate = Internal: 192kHz/64Bit
S/N: >110db, THD: 0.001
Optional Controller
 
HDA-F60 Alpine Status High-Resolution 4-Channel Amplifier (MAP $799.95)

120W x 4 @ 4Ω
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 10Hz-110kHz
 
HDA-V90 Alpine Status High-Resolution 5-Channel Amplifier (MAP $899.95)

75W x 4 + 300W x 1 @ 4Ω
100W x 4 + 500W x 1 @ 2Ω
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 10Hz-110kHz
 
HDA-M80 Alpine Status High-Resolution Mono Amplifier (MAP $749.95)

600W x 1 @ 4Ω
900W x 1 @ 2Ω
 
HDZ-653 Alpine Status High-Resolution 3-Way Speaker Set (MAP $999.95)

6.5” Mid-bass
3” Mid-range
2” Ring-Radiator Tweeter
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 55Hz-60kHz
 
HDZ-65C Alpine Status High-Resolution 2-Way Speaker Set (MAP $749.95)

6.5” Mid-Range
2” Ring-Radiator Tweeter
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 55Hz-60kHz
 
HDZ-110 Alpine Status High-Resolution 11” Subwoofer (MAP $799.95)

400W RMS / 800W Peak Power Handling
Hybrid Carbon Cone
Double-Gathered Surround
Aluminum Die-Cast Frame
Neodymium Magnet
 
HDZ-65 Alpine Status High-Resolution OEM-Fit Coaxial Speaker Set (MAP $549.95)

6.5” Mid-range
1” Tweeter (Coaxial)
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 55Hz-60kHz
 
HDZ-65CS Alpine Status High-Resolution OEM-Fit 2-Way Speaker Set (MAP $749.95)

6.5” Mid-range
Shallow Mount 1” Tweeter for OEM Fitment
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 55Hz-60kHz
 
HDZ-653S Alpine Status High-Resolution OEM-Fit 3-Way Speaker Set (MAP $999.95)

6.5” Mid-bass
3” Mid-range
Shallow Mount 1” Tweeter for OEM Fitment
Ultra-Wide Bandwidth: 55Hz-60kHz


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

12 channel amp? What? With dsp? All those amps look really really good. I hope some of those amps are regulated. It would be nice to get pdx updated.


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Granite said:


> This is actually pretty cool news. Shoulda left a link OP. Here’s the details:


I didn't have time to find any info, I just panicked and posted the picture from Alpine! Better start saving my pennies now!


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Alpine returning to a respectful status is very welcome.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is really refreshing to see, especially following the return of F#1 last year.

I am curious if the head unit is capable of full control/tuning of the processor. I see there’s a “optional controller” for the processor but it would be awesome if all the tuning capabilities could be accessed directly from the single DIN source unit. If not, a double DIN setup with the head unit and controller would be pretty cool. Reminds me of the older setups with a CDA-9xxx and RUX controller in the dash. 😎 I also like that they retained (or brought back) the older square green buttons. Nice to see some of the classic Alpine aesthetic blended with newer technology.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Odd… why claim a hu is capable of 192khz/32bit, make a processor with coax in… then use optical as transport for the signal


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

One big thing that they are going to need if they want to compete with helix on OEM integration is input EQ. The last Alpine DSP I used was literally the nicest DSP I have used (_outside of my Helix_) and I will explain why.

Alpine PXE-0850S

Let me state the reason I liked the unit so much is that it actually worked without freezing up, making weird noises, or glitching out. I know that seems like its a basic trait of any product.. but I've had some $hit experiences with Dayton and MiniDSP glitching out, having noise, and having to reset or cycle my ignition to get them to work again after glitching out. I know other people have had better experices.. but those were mine.

Anyways the Alpine unit functioned well every time I turned on my car. That's a great trait.

It had several channels of high level input.. but it did NOT have input EQ.. i cant remember if it had input signal summing.. but lets just say it would be difficult to integrate properly on an OEM headunit.

The Alpine had 8v p-p RCA output voltage. which is pretty misleading.. i unfortunately found out 8 volts peak to peak is only about 2.82v RMS. My helix has 8v RMS. Mosconi and ARC ps8 also are offering 8v RMS ouput. No you do not always need that much.. and yes it can increase noise when you are essentially taking the output from your DAC and boosting it kind of like a line driver inside the DSP.. but its extremely useful when you need it to keep the gains low on your amplifier depending on the amps input sensitivity..


So with those two things in mind.. I sincerely hope that Alpine at least get us 5v RMS output on the RCA'S.. and that it has input EQ, signal summing etc.. because if not I do not see it competing with a Helix product unless you are using their headunit and amplifiers.. which alot of people(are probably) not going to want to do. Especially since their headunit (appears to) have optical output only and not coax output..


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

cman said:


> The Alpine had 8v p-p RCA output voltage. which is pretty misleading.. i unfortunately found out 8 volts peak to peak is only about 2.82v RMS. My helix has 8v RMS. Mosconi and ARC ps8 also are offering 8v RMS ouput. No you do not always need that much.. and yes it can increase noise when you are essentially taking the output from your DAC and boosting it kind of like a line driver inside the DSP.. but its extremely useful when you need it to keep the gains low on your amplifier depending on the amps input sensitivity..


Interesting info here^ My 149BT will do around 4.3v clean if I +1 the inputs.. I loved the Dayton DSP, but w O scope and DD1, I discovered it will only take around 1.6v in and most I could ever get out clean was like 2.4v. The miniDSP(s) are low too, lioke 2v out I think, Unless you get the big one.. I had to upgrade to the 2x4HD at home when I realized the original minidsp is only .9v in .9v out. HD is at least 4v in and 2v out. confirmed w my scope and dd1..


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm not necessarily trying to bash Alpine, but if the premise is they are making more of a consumer line, based on their $30k system, I seem some decent Amps listed, but if their top-of-the-line 3-way speakers "list" @ $999, that doesn't seem very high-end, considering that's approx. price range of comparable MID-LEVEL Focal & Morel 3-way sets. It appears they are not trying to compete with Utopia and Supremo (Or GB-series Frogs) level components, unless there is perhaps "more-to-come"...

Just saying


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe Alpine is just trying to be better than Kenwood and Pioneer…again.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

From the identical power specs and identical prices, the mono amp looks like a re-badged A90M, the 4 channel looks like an A70F, and the 5 channel looks like an A90V.
Kind of surprising to see they went went with a DSP+Amp, instead of just a DSP.
(Nothing wrong with throwing on a matching badge if they feel like their existing stuff is top flight, just found it curious).


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

rob feature said:


> Dumbest idea anyone ever had - touchscreens in cars. But here we are


Yep, in a sports car on a bumpy road, all kinds of fun.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd like to see Alpine produce an updated H800, one that includes the controller, and can upmix any source to DTS, and has 12 output channels.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

kewlbug said:


> Interesting info here^ My 149BT will do around 4.3v clean if I +1 the inputs.. I loved the Dayton DSP, but w O scope and DD1, I discovered it will only take around 1.6v in and most I could ever get out clean was like 2.4v. The miniDSP(s) are low too, lioke 2v out I think, Unless you get the big one.. I had to upgrade to the 2x4HD at home when I realized the original minidsp is only .9v in .9v out. HD is at least 4v in and 2v out. confirmed w my scope and dd1..



Yeah alot of DSP chips operate at low voltages.. i think one or two volts.. so without a "line driver" (usually op amps) built into the DSP which adds cost and complexity.. then the DSPs will put out low voltage.. my last Alpine DSP had op amps built in for the output.. but for some reason they still capped it at the 2.8v RMS.. i dont know why but it could be that they determined it was enough to work well with their amplifiers. Sometimes just a volt or two is fine.. it depends on the signal to noise of the amplifier.. but I always prefer a healthy RCA voltage as it keeps my amp gains low.. and prevents the RCAs from picking up noise. 

Its one of those things nobody thinks about until they hear that annoying hiss from their tweeters...


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

MythosDreamLab said:


> I'm not necessarily trying to bash Alpine, but if the premise is they are making more of a consumer line, based on their $30k system, I seem some decent Amps listed, but if their top-of-the-line 3-way speakers "list" @ $999, that doesn't seem very high-end, considering that's approx. price range of comparable MID-LEVEL Focal & Morel 3-way sets. It appears they are not trying to compete with Utopia and Supremo (Or GB-series Frogs) level components, unless there is perhaps "more-to-come"...
> 
> Just saying


They also have to position themselves far enough away from the F1 Status to make the 6x pricetag seem somewhat worthwhile I guess... 

I'm more surprised that they push out a beby-version so soon, I would expect the F1 tech to trickle down to products for "regular" consumers over time, but not make a "F1 Light" within months of when they start deliveries of the F1 system. 

But then again, strike when the iron is hot etc.. Halo effect and all that.


----------



## rockgod (Jun 2, 2018)

Just from the specs, the head unit HDS-990 sounds somewhat similar to the Sony RSX-GS9. I've not used the Sony, but I've read some about it. The Sony has no built-in amp, but I doubt anybody will use the built-in amp on the Alpine. The Sony doesn't really have a user interface and you are expected to use an app on your phone. The Sony is single-DIN sized, while the picture of the Alpine at least looks taller than a DIN but smaller than a double-DIN? And you use the Alpine controller instead of a phone app to control it. In both cases, the units are media players only. Any other head-unit type functions you might want like navigation, you have to get elsewhere like your phone or some other head unit or factory unit. At least that is my understanding of it all, let me know if I made any errors.

They do both have Bluetooth streaming. I don't really have a clue on how Bluetooth phone calls might be supported. Do either have a mic for Bluetooth phone calls?

I had at least considered the idea of getting the Sony, and hiding the controller and use an Android radio to run the controller app. Though if I used the Bluetooth on the Android radio, would it also be usable for Bluetooth phone? I've also wondered about the idea of using a home streamer with an Android app and get similar functionality, maybe better. Though I would need to figure out the power for it. I wonder if anyone has tried that? Maybe I will make another thread for that discussion.

With the Alpine, having its own controller would simplify some things, but of course finding a place for it could be difficult. Bottom line is, I'm at least putting the Alpine on list of possible options, when it is available of course.


----------



## rockgod (Jun 2, 2018)

As far as the DSP, Alpine's page says, "For vehicles that are unable to replace the factory head unit, the DSP has 12 channels of high-level input that allow the factory head unit to be retained." And it also says from the list of features, "Matrix Input Summing". So, would that mean that it could combine the audio from the factory head unit and the HDS-990 head unit? The reason you might want that is if you have the factory head unit for NAV, and perhaps other factory alerts and sounds, you might want them to overplay the music from the head unit, like they do on a conventional head unit. Is that what that means?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

rockgod said:


> As far as the DSP, Alpine's page says, "For vehicles that are unable to replace the factory head unit, the DSP has 12 channels of high-level input that allow the factory head unit to be retained." And it also says from the list of features, "Matrix Input Summing". So, would that mean that it could combine the audio from the factory head unit and the HDS-990 head unit? The reason you might want that is if you have the factory head unit for NAV, and perhaps other factory alerts and sounds, you might want them to overplay the music from the head unit, like they do on a conventional head unit. Is that what that means?



Yeah i have not been able to figure that out.. the one nice thing about the PXE-0850S alpine unit is it came with a remote with a nice volume knob where you could control master and sub volume, presets, etc. and a bluetooh input all for free with the DSP... i have not done the complete math but it seems like its close to the same price as a helix all in one amp/dsp so Alpine better get creative with the features if they want to seriously compete with the Helix DSP...


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)




----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

Updated version of UTX-M08, which was only available in the Asian market


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

That last one, I think they also had a version of it that was integrated into a rear view mirror?

Edit: The mirror was to be used *with* that media player. Still pretty cool though. 



https://soundgarageqld.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/DAS-A09M_1.png


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the buttons alone make this droolworthy!!!!


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Over $1k head unit and no coaxial output??


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

It says it has coaxial output.


View attachment 327158


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

haakono said:


> It says it has coaxial output.
> 
> 
> View attachment 327158


That's different. I read this:

*Features: 
*
HDS-990 Alpine Status High-Spec High-Resolution Head Unit (MAP $1,399.95)
• High-Resolution 192kHz/24Bit playback, wired or wireless
• Compact controller with a separate black box for flexible installation
• High-performance RCA, Optical, and 25Wx4 High-Resolution amplified output 
• WAV, APE, FLAC, ALAC, AIFF, M4A, AAC, WMA, MP3, DSD
• BT Audio Codec: SBC/AAC/aptX/aptX HD/LDAC


----------



## rockgod (Jun 2, 2018)

mark3004 said:


> Over $1k head unit and no coaxial output??


I know that coax has more bandwidth than optical and therefore can do 192khz instead of just 96khz. But can you tell the difference in a car? Just curious what the draw is for coax over Toslink?


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

*Multiple Line connector*
Including 1 set of 3.5mm socket audio input interface, 3 sets of RCA audio output interface, optical output interface, coaxial output interface, square control interface, Alpine system matching interface (for DSP product connection) and USB 2.0 interface.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

The UTX M08 had a similar multi connector. Highly doubtful 192khz makes an audible difference vs 96khz, especially in a car (but...I think the better chips these days support the higher sampling rates).


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Bikey said:


> The UTX M08 had a similar multi connector. Highly doubtful 192khz makes an audible difference vs 96khz, especially in a car.


I would just assume it a feature for compatibility. I tried to play 24/96khz on the 175bt, They don't even show up. It maxes out at 24/48khz. It would be annoying to have some files that happen to be 96 or 192 and they just don't show up at all.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

2" tweeter with frequency range up to 60khz?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

haakono said:


> 2" tweeter with frequency range up to 60khz?


Gimmick unless your buying it for your audiophile dog.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Or to measure it with a computer and mic...if said mic also has a range up to 60khz. Either way, unbelievable(?) range for a two inch speaker.


----------



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

How’s it going Everyone,

I’ve been a long time member here. DIYMA have always been my go to, as I’ve learn so much from everyone through out the years.

Some of you may know me. My name is Christopher Sinh And I’ve been with Alpine Electronics for a little over 4 years now. Just recently checked out the forums again and saw this post. Hope this would help clarify some questions.

-Status line will be very similar to F#1 Status in looks but will differ in some aspect. It was created to have many of the DNA from F#1 but catered to be more affordable and can be purchased individually.

system will be capable of playback up to 192khz/24bit but this would only be through the digital coaxial. If you use optical Toslink, you will be limited to 96khz-this is due to the Toslink’s support limitations.
There is definitely an audible difference when listening to hi-res files from 44.1 playback all the way to 192khz. This is from personal listening. Even more amazing and breathtaking details with the F#1 Status System. But keep in mind, it’s also equally as important with equipment’s capabilities and how they all work with each other.
-in regards to if mics can pick up hi-res frequencies, the answer is yes. We have a tuning kit that is used for tuning F#1 and the mic does pick up the freq spectrum all the way to 40khz

-The Controller for both F#1 & Status will be used for media control, volume, preset etc. unfortunately, No Tuning capabilities like the H800.

If anyone have any other questions feel free to message me, I will do my best to reply.

best regards,

Christopher


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Thanks for sharing!


No problem!


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

mark3004 said:


> Over $1k head unit and no coaxial output??


yeah one more headunit to add to the list of otherwise nice headunits but with a lack of coax (stinger heigh has optical but no coax, kenwood excelons are very nice headunits but fall short by not having optical or coax) the list goes on. It’s like manufacturers spend all this time designing an otherwise nice product and then just completely miss the mark when it comes to features like a coax output….

Especially when signal processors have had coax and optical input for years now.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Well this has both so...


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

trubluryder said:


> -The Controller for both F#1 & Status will be used for media control, volume, preset etc. unfortunately, No Tuning capabilities like the H800.


Do you know if the volume control attenuates the output from the coax/optical digital outputs as well as the RCA preouts?


----------



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

haakono said:


> Do you know if the volume control attenuates the output from the coax/optical digital outputs as well as the RCA preouts?


Yes, you will be able to attenuate one of the multiple outputs. Depending on which source you are on, the rotary knob will control the volume. It will also have other functions also (IE, choosing song list and setting interface)


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

trubluryder said:


> How’s it going Everyone,
> 
> I’ve been a long time member here. DIYMA have always been my go to, as I’ve learn so much from everyone through out the years.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christopher…

Tell me with regards to the DSP…

How many EQ points per channel (parametric) , also will it have all pass frequency capability and the ability to change phasing etc… 

What DAC will be used in the unit? And does the DSP have a USB input for audio like from a DAP etc… 

With regards to the F1 Status tuning kit what does that kit entail and could you use that kit on the Status line and on any aftermarket DSP? 

Is there a link to its specifications and operation or maybe a video of sorts?

Lastly when will all this be available? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

haakono said:


> Well this has both so...



Oh, I read something that did not mention it. I hope I was wrong and it has coax.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

trubluryder said:


> How’s it going Everyone,
> 
> I’ve been a long time member here. DIYMA have always been my go to, as I’ve learn so much from everyone through out the years.
> 
> ...



Thanks for chiming in, Christopher.

Does the "USB Audio" support playback of 24/192 PCM? 

Does it also support DSD playback? If so, what file extensions, and what level of DSD...64, 128, 256, 512?

What type of formatting must be used for the removable USB memory storage? FAT32, NTFS, exFAT, HFS+, etc??? What are the file/folder stucture limitations?

And I'd be interested to know what music files (sourced from the same exact master) you have listened to and A/B'd sound superior in 24/192 vs standard redbook CD 16/44.1? And on what playback system?

Thanks again.

- Billy B.


----------



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

Elektra said:


> Thanks Christopher…
> 
> Tell me with regards to the DSP…
> 
> ...


Since we are still a bit of ways before the release, some info are limited at the moment and will be released as the date gets closer.

Here are some concrete info that I can share but will provide more details once available

Unfortunately, no all pass filter. But that may change in the future if there are any software updates etc. 31 Band Parametric or graphic. I don’t know the details on DACS yet, but do know MUSES8820 OP-AMP are used. No USB input, if you are using a DAP player, you can always get Coax adaptor, that will go directly into the DSP (No other reason not to). USB option would be available on the HDS-990.
In regards to tuning kit on F#1, I believe it’s a brand that is available to the public in regards to the hardware….but I can get more info on that. AlpsAlpine created a two mic position with simulated ears replicas; to capture left and right side response simultaneously. I believe it’s possible to use this setup to tune Status system, but I can’t guarantee that it will be available from us.

if we create any info or videos on this matter, I will definitely share it here. We are always striving to create new social media content, in hopes to help consumers and dealers alike. So stay tuned for future contents.

Release date for Status will be Summer time, but everything is subject to change (As it’s been a weird 2 years+ due to Covid/economy)

I will try and provide more info as it arrives from now until Summer.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

trubluryder said:


> Since we are still a bit of ways before the release, some info are limited at the moment and will be released as the date gets closer.
> 
> Here are some concrete info that I can share but will provide more details once available
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris

Very helpful info…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

cman said:


> yeah one more headunit to add to the list of otherwise nice headunits but with a lack of coax (stinger heigh has optical but no coax, kenwood excelons are very nice headunits but fall short by not having optical or coax) the list goes on. It’s like manufacturers spend all this time designing an otherwise nice product and then just completely miss the mark when it comes to features like a coax output….
> 
> Especially when signal processors have had coax and optical input for years now.


Christopher from alpine just confirmed coax output 👍🏼


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

dumdum said:


> Christopher from alpine just confirmed coax output 👍🏼


I am extremely pleased to see that


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder if the HU will have hands free BT etc…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

https://manuals.plus/m/74ead7fd5834e2940e8878f23941796ecf17bf91157d917812af4c2552609026_optim.pdf


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

kewlbug said:


> https://manuals.plus/m/74ead7fd5834e2940e8878f23941796ecf17bf91157d917812af4c2552609026_optim.pdf


Do you have the DSP manual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Elektra said:


> Do you have the DSP manual?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen it, but it probably has a lot more pages. 

Here's something else to look at 阿尔派-阿尔派明星产品-Status


----------



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

Elektra said:


> I wonder if the HU will have hands free BT etc…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately No Bluetooth hands free calling.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

trubluryder said:


> Unfortunately No Bluetooth hands free calling.


Really?

IMO that's a major fail and oversight by Alpine. Yes, consumers & enthusiasts want a high quality car audio system. But they also want modern safety and convenience features as well.

Will the input mixer/routing matrix function of the DSP allow two sources to be routed through the outputs concurrently? i.e. a high level + low level input, or low level RCA + a digital input.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

The DSP looks like a Helix P6 sort of vibe… I think we all would want a dedicated DSP rather that a DSP amp sort of thing…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Elektra said:


> The DSP looks like a Helix P6 sort of vibe… I think we all would want a dedicated DSP rather that a DSP amp sort of thing…





Elektra said:


> The DSP looks like a Helix P6 sort of vibe… I think we all would want a dedicated DSP rather that a DSP amp sort of thing…


Yeah, I'm confused who this is for. It's cool for sure, but no phone button? Is it made to run along side your main head unit? if so.. ditch the 4ch amp. Give us 10 or 12 DSP channels. 
This could have been the holy grail if it just had a phone button, and 10-12 channel DSP. Maybe the commander face will be compatible with a future DSP.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Why the crazy high frequency ranges on so much of it?


----------



## kewlbug (12 mo ago)

Dan750iL said:


> Why the crazy high frequency ranges on so much of it?


Marketing. Hi res playback. Amazon, Tidal and apple music, etc. Spotify soon. and now car audio trying to sell equipment. Measure some high frequencies out of the speakers, and you can slap a Gold sticker on it. 24 bit/48khz, 96khz +... capable of more dynamic range and higher frequencies. I'm all for it, but some of these guys are charging too much for the equipment (this unit for example^) Most home receivers have been high res capable for years. You can get Hi res DACs portable and non from companies like FiiO. I would have been happy to just get lossless. "lossless" didn't get much press.. so everyone's skipped right to "high res". I just wish Bluetooth/airplay would step it up. Or Apple needs to re brand Airplay with High res and get it out there.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

So have can I get signal from MB W212 Comand Ntg4.0 - MOST optical to digital coaxial for to run in Status HDP-D90? 

Have found some product fra AUDISON and Helix for toslink, but not for coaxial way. 

Is true about Status line have be for sale in Asia about 4-5 years now, but under other products number / name? 
Display part is difference, but same inside!? 

So why can Alpine call the Status line "New 2022"!?
Someone know Price of Status HDA-F60 four channel amp?


----------



## trubluryder (Dec 30, 2008)

soundboy said:


> So have can I get signal from MB W212 Comand Ntg4.0 - MOST optical to digital coaxial for to run in Status HDP-D90?
> 
> Have found some product fra AUDISON and Helix for toslink, but not for coaxial way.
> 
> ...


If you use some kind of converter to get Coaxial signal, that can go directly into the HDP-D90. It can accept both Coax and Optical. The HDA-F60 amplifier retails for $799 here in the US. Status is a new product line offering and it was a global release. Any products you may have seen overseas prior is not a STATUS product.


----------

